# The Ultimate Setup



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

We were out and about hunting on Saturday and saw the ultimate setup. :sniper: 4-5 doz decoys in a CRP field 80 yards off the road right by a fenceline!! Notice the right part of the spread is mostly hidden because the grass was so tall!! :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why are you making fun of my spread? :rollin:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

probably a good reason for the spread being there. we killed 18 over a small decoy spread on saturday.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Would be easy to hide in! Wouldn't doubt it if they killed some in that spot


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

the professor said:


> probably a good reason for the spread being there. we killed 18 over a small decoy spread on saturday.


Not the size the location. 80 yards from the road 70 from the truck. in the middle of a section of CRP grass 3 foot high. never ever seen or heard of a snow goose landing in 3 foot tall CRP field


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Maybe they were hunting yotes.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hunted centeral ND and saw a fullbody spread getting set p closer to the road than that...They had their pile of fullbodies litterally dumped on the field approach to the road and were setting them up. Probably killed a few though there were 10s of thousands of geese in the immediate area and a group on the ground pulling everything around that way only a couple hundred yards away... If those guys are on here let me know how you did...weren't to far from the Tundera Saver guys passed them just minutes before.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Whitehorse and I hunted on a flooded road, well our decoys where on the road and in the water and we where in the ditch and part of the field and we managed to kill some birds.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

I Seen one last weekend in Hyatt slough in southeastern ND, except I didnt get a picture of it. He had 30 texa rags less then 80 yards off the highway where his subcompact car was parked. But dont worry he had a reel wing up so he probably hammered them.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

While it would not be my first choice of setup I and I'm sure many others have seen geese in both the fall and spring close to the road. A couple years back I found a flock in a field that was about that distance from the highway and gravel crossroad. My concern would be getting shot at.

It's hard to tell in the pic but I wonder if their might be a bit of water there that the decoys are set up in.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Two years ago, we saw a group set up similar to this and thought they were out of their minds or real rookies. We set up about five miles away between a roost and a feed field and got real good shooting. We also heard them shooting nearly all day. We ended up bumping into them at the motel and saw the carnage. They shot around 100 birds per day over that spread for two days. Maybe it was just the right conditions, but it got us thinking a little outside the box after that.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

collar boy said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > probably a good reason for the spread being there. we killed 18 over a small decoy spread on saturday.
> ...


we were setup 150 yards off of a U.S. hwy with that same small spread, and our roost was 1/4 mile away partially flooded crp grass... :wink:

maybe the guys were crazy, lazy, or just plain knew what they were doing in that pic!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe they were sitting 300 yds off to one side.Now that might work.


----------



## WalleyeWarrior (Feb 25, 2007)

I set up in a pasture that had ragweed in it about that high once. This field was in the flight path of the birds and was the only one in the area I could get permission to hunt. I killed 9 one morning by 8am over 100 rags and brought my dad back with me the next day and got 7. The best part was we didn't have 50 pounds of mud on each foot from walking around in the field, and were able to be at work on time and still hunt. The main thing to remember is that the #1 thing a snow goose (or any waterfowl) wants to do is join the flock. It's bread into them, take advantage of it.

I'm not saying these guys knew what they were doing, but I wouldn't be opposed to trying it. Especially if there were low flying birds going over that field.

One year the canadas got to flying over my house pretty regular. No fields around the house, only timber. I put a dozen big foots on the roof and hid behind the chimney, killed 6 birds that year doing that. Easy hunt after work. :thumb:

WW


----------



## Cranedeker (Sep 4, 2008)

ndoutdoorsman said:


> I Seen one last weekend in Hyatt slough in southeastern ND, except I didnt get a picture of it. He had 30 texa rags less then 80 yards off the highway where his subcompact car was parked. But dont worry he had a reel wing up so he probably hammered them.


 :laugh: :rollin: :rollin: :laugh:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ndoutdoorsman said:


> I Seen one last weekend in Hyatt slough in southeastern ND, except I didnt get a picture of it. He had 30 texa rags less then 80 yards off the highway where his subcompact car was parked. But dont worry he had a reel wing up so he probably hammered them.


At least he is eco-friendly. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> At least he is eco-friendly. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


arent real-wings made of Styrofoam???? 8)


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I have seen geese land in some weird places, and maybe they would feel more comfortable in places like these, since a lot of times they are getting shot at while trying to land in decoys set out in corn fields and feeding feilds and dirt fields. They are smart birds and adapt well to their enviornment.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I can remember last spring about 20-30 canadians decided the harwood exit on I 29 south bound was a perfect resting spot. Think it might have had something to do with the road being wet from rain but it sure was an interesting sight to say the least.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

knutson24 said:


> I can remember last spring about 20-30 canadians decided the harwood exit on I 29 south bound was a perfect resting spot. Think it might have had something to do with the road being wet from rain but it sure was an interesting sight to say the least.


That bring a whole knew meaning to road hunting. :lol:


----------

